# Breathable drive away awning carpets/groundsheets



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi 

I have recently ordered a Khyam motordome drive away awning for our motorhome and I am looking for a good quality breathable awning carpet to fit it. The problem I am having is the size 3m x 3m as most awning carpets come in 2.50 widths but I have found a few that are slightly larger in widths of 3.5 metres. Can anyone tell me if when you lay an awning carpet if it has to fit exactly or do most of you have a carpet/groundsheet that is slightly larger than the actual awning itself? Also which awning carpet would you reccomend as I want one that is going to not only look nice but is easy to clean down after usee, doesn't go mouldy and is comfortable to walk on and which hopefully will not allow too much moisture or insects etc to creep in from the ground below. I hear there are open and closed weave carpets but just aint got a clue what would fit the bill best. Any tips or suggestions regarding breathable awning carpets would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sue,

We had a ....shhh.... cara..va..n moons ago and used a similar product.

so, if the one you're looking at is the same, it'll be like my Mums old 1960's kitchen mat, a sort of loose weave plastic. If so, we weren't worried about the accuracy of the fit. we used tp use a groundsheet peg. ( like a big drawing pin shape they woz) along the back edge, near the van, then put awning up, then stretch like a carpet from rear to front. The weave was loose enough to separate the strands gently slide the peg spike in, then push to the ground.

Now they may have improved over the years, but I used to think that the beneficial effects over a stay of 3 weeks was marginal. Over a week or so, the difference was marked, The grass seemed to yellow less, and would, it seemed recover rapidly. The other benefit was it drained easily, was easier to clean if really minging wiv mud as the washing stuff would drain quickly and they were consequently quick to dry.

I'm frankly not convinced the carpet was any better at mould resistance than a standard groundsheet, however, but as they are so easy to clean and dry....it never got the mould as it wasnt a chore to do the job frequently.

On a nice wam day...like today...we would clean with a broom, a bucket of soapy water, hose off and lob the whole thing over the rotary to dry...within half and hour the job was done start to finish.

IMHO....allegedly.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Bandaid much appreciated and I have a lovely image in my mind of you rolling out your carpet on a lovely summers day.

Sue


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah,

Its a 2 person job tho' til you get the hang of it.

They aint so good f the ground is muddy before you start tho' and you sort of squelch the mud through the weave. very unpleasant. Having said that if you take your shoes and socks of its sort of bizarrely pleasant..... :roll: 

shant tell you how that was discovered.


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*out door carpet*

hi sue have you tried tow sure weavetex deluxe breathable out door carpet code wt13 green/grey 3m x 3m £32.95


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We had one Sue but I gave it away last week.

You wouldn't have wanted it though, for all the reasons mentioned above.

I don't think there is a definitive answer, and whichever one you use you will be in trouble from the wardens (on a managed site) if you don't lift it up every couple of days - and leave it up for at least all day. Whatever the makers claim, they don't do the grass a lot of good!!

We no longer bother, but take a small plastic weave rug for in front of the step or by the table. More trouble than they are worth in our opinion.

Sorry to be negative, but hope it helps


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Sue

Isabella Bolon is a good quality breathable which I believe you can get in widths up to 3.5m also Weaveatex is another that you can get up to 4.5m width I believe, have a look on this link as a guide and then do a bit of shopping around for the best price

http://www.breathablegroundsheet.co.uk//catalogue/OTHER-OPEN-WEAVE-BRANDS-143.html

Hope this helps 

Len


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Sue

Its arrived got our dome this morning I have ordered the ground sheet and inner tent as well but not had chance to open it as yet. 

I thought if I ordered it all at the same time then it would be a job lot. That Somerset Camping are extremely reasonable and its arrived double quick am well impressed.

Will let you know what the ground sheet is like at the weekend when we open the parcel.

Regards

Greenie


----------

